# Como puedo medir la perdida de dB a una distancia X de una fuente?



## Joe Figuera (Feb 10, 2014)

Como puedo medir la perdida de Db a una distancia X de una fuente? 
Como puedo saber cuantos Watts debo suministrar a un altavoz para cubrir un minimo de inteligibilidad en una sala? (ejemplo: Un sistema de altavoces que suministra 100 dBspl -1mt/1W- para cubrir una distancia de 80 mts en un ambiente con nivel de ruido de 65 dB)

GRACIAS!!! ...


----------



## miguelus (Feb 11, 2014)

Joe Figuera dijo:


> Como puedo medir la perdida de Db a una distancia X de una fuente?
> Como puedo saber cuantos Watts debo suministrar a un altavoz para cubrir un minimo de inteligibilidad en una sala? (ejemplo: Un sistema de altavoces que suministra 100 dBspl -1mt/1W- para cubrir una distancia de 80 mts en un ambiente con nivel de ruido de 65 dB)
> 
> GRACIAS!!! ...



Buenos días.

Lo que planteas sigue la ley del Cuadrado Inverso....

Si a cierta distancia tienes un nivel de sonido, y al doble de distacia quieres tener el mismo nivel, tendrás que multiplicar por cuatro la potencia del Amplificador.

Ejemplo: 
Un amplificador de 100vatios, a 1Metro tienes un nivel de Audio 65dB
Si quieres tener ese mismi nivel de Audio a 2Metros necesitarás 400Vatios

Si el ruido ambiente, en un punto dado, es de 65dB y quieres que tu musica esté por encima de ese nivel de ruido, tendrás que asegurarte, por lo menos 71dB de tu audio (este es un dato Empíricio) ya que en realidad siempre que sobrepases los 65db estarás por encima del ruido y con 6dB de más tu música estará por encima.

Seguramente tendrás que medir el ruido en varias partes del recinto, a partir de esos datos repartir varios Altavoces por el recinto para igualar el sonido.

Sal U2


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 11, 2014)

Joe Figuera dijo:


> Como puedo medir la perdida de Db a una distancia X de una fuente?
> Como puedo saber cuantos Watts debo suministrar a un altavoz para cubrir un minimo de inteligibilidad en una sala? (ejemplo: Un sistema de altavoces que suministra 100 dBspl -1mt/1W- para cubrir una distancia de 80 mts en un ambiente con nivel de ruido de 65 dB)
> 
> GRACIAS!!! ...


 
El tema es que sin saber los parametros de la sala, geometría, propiedades acústicas de las paredes, techo y piso es muy difícil de saber, si es muy reflectante es una cosa, si es muy absorbente es otra.

Hay un programa que uso yo para simular salas bastante potente llamado "CARA" con el puedes simularlo con un error relativamente bajo, pero la realidad es que si quieres un dato preciso, debes medir con un decibelímetro.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2014)

En algún sitio oscuro y recóndito del Foro publiqué sobre un programa de predicciones acústicas según Forma/altura/geometría y distancia determinaba en 2D (Tal vez 3D) el nivel SPL de acuerdo a al nivel SPL de "Emisión" pero luego de 45 minutos de búsqueda *! No lo pude encontrar ¡* 

Aquí la dirección del programa que comenta Juan:

http://www.cara.de/


----------

